# Best Skyline in the Western World (Occident)



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is for skyscraper cities only. 

Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_world

The Western world based-on Samuel P. Huntington's 1996 Clash of Civilizations.








by Bathtub Barracuda (CC BY-SA 4.0)



Australia
Europe
North America



Wider classification of the Western world, including ex-colonies with strong European sociocultural influence and Orthodox world.








by ZZARZY223 (CC BY-SA 4.0)



Australia
Europe
North America
South America
South Africa


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

My top 5 is the same regardless of which definition of Western world one uses.

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Melbourne
5. San Francisco

It's a bit of a log jam after those 5.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

And Top 25 ?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

My top 10
New York City 
Chicago 
Toronto 
San Francisco 
Seattle 
Miami
Los Ángeles 
London 
Sydney
Melbourne.


----------



## UPR20 (May 27, 2011)

My top 25 by continents

London
Frankfurt
Paris
Moscow
Warsaw

Sidney
Brisbane
Melbourne
Gold Coast

None in South Africa

Toronto
Vancouver
Calgary
Edmonton

New York
Chicago
San Francisco
Miami
LA
Philadelphia
Atlanta
Houston
Dallas
Seattle
Detroit

Panama City

None in South America


----------



## Skyscraper nerd (Jan 5, 2020)

isaidso said:


> My top 5 is the same regardless of which definition of Western world one uses.
> 
> 1. New York
> 2. Chicago
> ...


1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Melbourne
5. Miami


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm surprised that this thread hasn't really taken off. I just thought about it for a moment and I realized that this thread is actually a really good idea.

See, in the World's Best Skylines thread there are usually only Asian cities, plus NYC and Chicago. This thread does an excellent job of eliminating all of the Asian contenders for top skyline, but still allowing for more variety than the individual continental threads.

Great idea, KlausDiggy! kay:


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Asia ? and western ? why not.

there is one metro skyline , at the cradale of western civilization etc.
(together with Greece which is also not on the first map) .

which holds more towers (100+ m) than Melbourne/SF/Miami/LA /any western European one.

what is the "best" though .......


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ Oh right, Israel is Asian and Western. My bad!


----------



## Cujas (Nov 17, 2012)

My top 5:

*1° New York* 









*2° San Francisco *









*3° Sydney *










*
4° Paris*










*5° Los Angeles *









6° London









7° Chicago 









After, it become difficult to make a proper ranking.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

My Top25 - Huntington Classification

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Melbourne
5. San Francisco
6. Philadelphia
7. Miami
8. Los Angeles
9. Sydney
10. Houston
11. Dallas
12. Seattle
13. London
14. Atlanta
15. Brisbane
16. Calgary
17. Paris/La Défense
18. Frankfurt
19. Boston
20. Warsaw
21. Montreal
22. Minneapolis
23. Vancouver
24. Detroit
25. Pittsburgh


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Is this "modern skyline", because otherwise many older European cities would take the top spots. Still though, ranking places like Houston and Dallas over London is a bit funny.









Photograph: Hannah McKay/Reuters

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/18/uk-climbs-ranking-of-tax-havens-campaign-group-warns


----------



## UPR20 (May 27, 2011)

I will come up with my full ranking tomorrow. Probably London will be higher up the list than in KlausDiggy list. 

I am using the wider classification whereas Klaus is sticking to the narrower one as far as I am aware.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Mr Bricks said:


> Is this "modern skyline", because otherwise many older European cities would take the top spots. Still though, ranking places like Houston and Dallas over London is a bit funny.


Dallas and Houston have more compact skylines. That's why I put these over London.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I think I will use the wider classification as well, since I'm mostly interested in shaving off East Asia and the Middle East.

Chicago
Toronto
New York
London
Melbourne
Seattle
Moscow
Houston
Sydney
Los Angeles


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

I'll also chime in:

1. New York City
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Melbourne
5. San Francisco
6. Miami
7. London 
8. Moscow
9. Houston
10. Los Angeles


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

KlausDiggy said:


> Dallas and Houston have more compact skylines. That's why I put these over London.


That is literally the very opposite of what is really the case.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Dallas


Dallas skyline by Steve Lange, auf Flickr

Houston

Houston Skyline by Bill Cobb, auf Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

KlausDiggy said:


> And Top 25 ?


I'll take a stab at it. Yours is fairly similar to mine actually. There are slight ranking differences but beyond that the only discrepancy is your inclusion of Warsaw. I included Gold Coast instead. I used Huntington's definition of Western World. I added '100M+ buildings completed' as a point of interest. It seems my ranking is roughly in line with this quantitative measure but with some deviations. 


Top 25 Skylines in the West 

1. New York (870)
2. Chicago (328)
3. Toronto (307)
4. Melbourne (116)
5. San Francisco (89)

6. Los Angeles (73)
7. Seattle (55)
8. Philadelphia (57)
9. Miami (176)
10. Houston (97)

11. Sydney (118)
12. Vancouver (106)
13. London (72)
14. Calgary (75)
15. Paris (75)

16. Brisbane (63)
17. Montreal (60)
18. Atlanta (78)
19. Minneapolis (28)
20. Dallas (48)

21. Gold Coast (43)
22. Frankfurt (33)
23. Boston (58)
24. Pittsburgh (30)
25. Detroit (26)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Mr Bricks said:


> Still though, ranking places like Houston and Dallas over London is a bit funny.


Agree about Dallas but Houston has a bigger skyline than London. I suspect London will reel Houston in but for now its still behind quantitatively. Taking in other factors like quality, architecture, height, layout, etc. I'd still put Houston ahead of London. In the West, London isn't a top 10 skyline quantitatively. Globally it's not top 25.

London will surely climb higher but it needs another 8-10 years of strong growth. They were late to the skyscraper game so they're playing catch up.


----------

